# running and biking with young dog



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

How much running or biking should a healthy, fit shepherd get after 1 year of age?

My dog is a year old and I'm planning on gradually doing more exercise. As a puppy, I've worked up to multiple walks totalling 4 to 5 miles a day with one third to half of it off leash. Sometimes I take the bike but when I do it's mostly to go to the field where he is off leash. I haven't forced him to run with me. He usually sniffs around and then catches up so it's not the same as having him continually running with me.

Now that he is getting older I want to gradually increase the distance running or biking. I can run 30 miles or bike 100 but I don't have that much time every day so I'm thinking of working him up to about 15 miles a day. Is he ready? At what age should I start adding up the miles?


----------

